

The Iceman Cometh: The Rise of a Gourmet Ice Entrepreneur - Byliner
http://www.theatlantic.com/food/archive/2011/01/the-iceman-cometh-the-rise-of-a-gourmet-ice-entrepreneur/69804/

======
eclark
That is some of the worst filtration ever. Great filters should never lose
water. Unless the article is incorrect he is losing a lot of profit by having
a bad filter.

